# 1200 WC Redoing



## viczulis (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's a pic of how it is now. Never cared for the rad sitting on the back sticking out like that.






This is what I'm thinking. Could have it like this. Would have to cut a little off my card reader bracket, which would be no problem. Would have to modify a holder for my HD which would be easy enough. I want three bays one for DVD, card reader, and temps etc for water.





Or I could cut out section of cage and turn it side ways and cut out section of side panel and put a shroud on it for fans.






Heres pic of side panel. But I will be painting it all back to black.






I'm also looking into putting a rad under the fan on top some day for my video cards. I've seen it done put cant figure out with what rad. Will also be changing tubing to either blue or black. And doing a top notch wire management to it. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 25, 2009)

I say cut the side panel. Mostly because it's destructive.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 5, 2009)

Found this... http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/517415-antec-1200-mod-water-cooling.html


----------



## viczulis (Sep 5, 2009)

Yea that looks pretty good. But I think I want to keep everything inside. Almost done redoing my power supply.Cant wait to get back home to work on case.


----------



## viczulis (Sep 24, 2009)

Its been awhile, but slowly I'm getting somewhere. Dam I cant wait for this Cailf/ NV gig to get done. One more store to redo and back to East Coast. Wher I get more time off so I can get done with this.

I'm going to put rad under the top had to take case apart to cut out, also going to put a rad in drive bays.

Started my wiring, still got a bit more to go. ( I think i'm going to do a couple other power supplies) I need to add wire to the 4/8 pin power so I can hide it better.







http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/wire mod.jpg


----------



## viczulis (Sep 24, 2009)

[/IMG]


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

o0o0o Ill be doing this hopefully next week but with a PA120.2, I wanted to keep a HDD bay still available so i didn't grab a 360mm rad.  subscribed and looking forward to the end product!


----------



## viczulis (Sep 24, 2009)

Going to put the 360 up top and a 240 in the bays. So I can still get all my drive/ roms in. I will have to lose my lighter thou. Dam


----------



## viczulis (Oct 18, 2009)

Only had a couple of days home. (Dam long drive from Nevada) But was able to do a little more work. Got rads cut out and installed. Just got cage back sitting not riveted all the way yet. Just a mock up. Would have to paint etc.














Being this is a 1200 case with big fan up top and front fans in case would I really need fans on Rads ? I have them but was wondering if they would be an over kill or not.


----------

